# Fuerteventura



## Tiffy (13. Oktober 2002)

Moin zusammen,

wer hat denn schon mal im Oktober vor Fuerteventura sein Glück versucht?? Wäre schön mal ein paar Info´s oder Erfahrungen von Euch zu lesen. 

Vielen Dank :m


----------



## Tiffy (13. Oktober 2002)

Joh Lengalenga,

das ist schon was für Vatters Sohn 

Besonders die hier  :k 

Weiß jemand ob die da im Oktober noch rumschwimmen ?? Soviel ich weiß stehen die Chancen auf Marlin im Oktober ganz gut. Aber Tunnis weiß ich jetzt nicht so direkt  ;+


----------



## anguilla (13. Oktober 2002)

ich war mal im März 2000 dort und habe eine Ausfahrt mit dem Boot eines Deutschen gemacht. Der hat mir erzählt, das im September und Oktober die beste Zeit auf Marlin wäre...

Petri
anguilla


----------



## Angelheini (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Lengalenga _
> www.fuerteventura-infos.de/sportfishing


Das sieht ja gut aus, hoffentlich wirklich kein Touri-Nepp. Den habe ich damals (1995) im Norden in Corralejo erlebt, das Schiff hieß &quot;Pez Velero&quot;.
Viel Erfolg wünsche ich Dir, Tiffy

Gruß Angelheini


----------



## Tiffy (14. Oktober 2002)

@ anguilla,

joh ist wohl die beste Zeit für den gestreiften Marlin. Für Blue-Marlin ist wohl Juli - August die beste Zeit. Jedenfalls was meinen Informationsstand angeht. Wenns aber dann doch der Oktober ist dann soll mir das recht sein 

@ Angelheini,

deinen Bericht über dieses Erlebniss hab ich natürlich schon gelesen. War ja nicht so schön was du dort erlebt hast. Ich hoffe ich bleibe von so etwas verschont. 

Das Boot was Lenga da gepostet hat ist natürlich auch ne ganz andere Klasse. 75,- Euros die Stunde ist ja auch schon ein Preis. Ich hoffe ich finde bis dahin noch Leute mit denen ich die Charter teilen kann. 

Wäre auch gar nicht schlimm wenn jemand ein gutes und bisschen günstigeres Boot kennen würde und hier mal einen kleinen Tip gibt


----------



## Angelheini (14. Oktober 2002)

> _Original von Tiffy _
> Das Boot was Lenga da gepostet hat ist natürlich auch ne ganz andere Klasse. 75,- Euros die Stunde ist ja auch schon ein Preis. Ich hoffe ich finde bis dahin noch Leute mit denen ich die Charter teilen kann.


Also dafür wird man schon etwas erwarten dürfen, das denke ich auch.


----------



## Tiffy (14. Oktober 2002)

Moin Lenga,

sach mal bescheid wenn du weißt wohin du möchtest. Ich weiß nämlich noch gar nicht so genau wo ich hin will. Kann auch noch Mexico draus werden. Aber wenn auf Fuerte gute Chancen bestehen dann werd ich mir den langen Flug nicht anTHUN.


----------



## MeFoMan (15. Oktober 2002)

Hi,

ich war im November 2001 auf Fuerteventura. Habe aber lediglich vom Strand gefischt.

Mit der Fliegenrute:
Kleine grüne flauschige Nymphen (Algenimitate) und Brotfolckenimitate für feiste Meeräschen.

Mit der Spinnrute:
In den frühen Morgenstunden mit Wobblern. Aber Achtung, ich habe mit einer 18er FireLine gefischt. Hatte drei absolute Kracherbisse, bei jedem wurde mir nach kurzer Zeit die Schnur gesprengt. Die Einheimischen sagten mir, dass die Tunas mitunter dicht unter Land kommen...

Mit der Naturköderrute:
Ebenfalls in den Morgenstunden bzw. im Dunklen.
Stücke von Tintenfischen an einer Grundmontage.
Habe dabei schöne Platte bekommen.

Viel Spaß

MeFoMan


----------



## Tiffy (15. Oktober 2002)

Dank dir Mefoman :m



> Die Einheimischen sagten mir, dass die Tunas mitunter dicht unter Land kommen...



das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten  :k 

Wo hast du denn geangelt ??


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2002)

@ mefoman
ich tippe eher auf Bluefische. Die sind auf den ersten 50 Metern auch kaum zu stoppen.

@ tiffy
auf den Kanaren wird noch richtig geangelt - wenn man auf dem richtigen Boot ist. Auf den Azoren ist schon alles sehr
amerikanisch. Es wird geschleppt und dann geht es eigentlich nur noch darum, wer ausdauernd und schnell die
Rolle drehen kann. Das Boot fährt volle elle rückwärts, holt
den Fisch ein un du bist nur am kurbeln - nichts für mich!
Son Thun mit Sardine oder Makrele gehakt und dann Thun gegen
Mann, da fühlt man den Fisch und die Action!


----------



## Tiffy (15. Oktober 2002)

Joh stimmt Dolfin. Rückwärtsfahren zählt nicht. Wo bleibt denn da das Feeling!! Kann ich ja gleich an den Forellenpuff gehen.

Hab schon vor den Canaren geangelt. Einige Ausfahrten mir der Blue Marlin 3 und der White Striker von Puerto Rico aus. War ganz lustig, hab nur wie immer nichts zu THUN gehabt. Das muss sich dieses Jahr mal ändern 

Rochen haben wir gefangen und so allerlei Grundhaie und Snapper und sowas. Aber son richtig schöner THUN der fehlt mir noch.


----------



## wobbler (26. Oktober 2002)

[MARQUEE][SUB]fuerteventura[/SUB] [/MARQUEE]     
hoi miteinander

.........in morro jable,ganz im süden könnt ihr mit 2 schiffen rausfahren.
1. günstig - es sind spanier die mit großem, glaube 12m boot zum schleppen rausfahren und dann so 3 stunden grundangeln. sie haben ruten an bord. habe einen biss auf meinem mitgebrachten wobbler gehabt.........beide drillinge aufgebogen. ich weiß nicht wie das geht!!

beim grundfischen so auf 30 m. fingen wir so 8 sorten fisch  mit tintenfischstücke....keine riesen, aber amüsant...
die skipper können kein deutsch....oder wollen keins verstehen.
habe für insgesamt 7 stunden nur 55.-- €/ pers. bezahlt und wir waren 4 pers. 

2. teuer da gibts noch n deutschen mit top boot und material. nur vom feinsten. preis weiß ich nicht.
kann man aber rauskriegen.
Umsonst! im selbigen großen hafen! der ist tief und gibt alles mögliche an fischen. innen oder an den wellenbrechern.  
gran tarajal ist ne recht große stadt mit angelladen!!
auf der mole ist es super! je nach tide ist es bis 15m. tief. 100g blei unten 2-3 seitenarme mit tintenfisch 40er schnur mindestens. 1/0er bis 3/0 er haken.weit rauswerfen!nach dem absinken langsam über den grund schleifen lassen. biß auf biß..fisch auf fisch. natürlich auch kleinere, aber echt top. - windjacke mitnehmen.
angelschein habe ich mir dort besorgt. ist gültig für 5 jahre!! ca 17.-€!!
tarajalejo 
an der mole nachts fischen!! mit 30-50lbs rute.
6/0+ hakenoder system. eine sardine oder tintenfisch aufziehen.... und dort gibts dann engelhaie und riesenrochen....diese schwimmen direkt an der mauer lang.

ach so .....ich war im dez./jan dort.
boote selber mieten ist schwierig. war mit einem einheimischen draußen..mit ner nußschale und 4 ps.
und in der mitte ein rieseneimer..der war ruckzuck voll.

grüße vom bodensee....andreas rcandy@web.de


----------



## Tiffy (26. Oktober 2002)

Moin wobbler,

erstmal herzlich Willkommen on Board :m

Vielen Dank für deine Tipps #6. 

Ich glaube ich fliege da mal hin. War eignendlich mittlerweile schon fast auf Mexico fixiert, aber der lange Flug mit meiner sehr lebhaften Tochter, den spare ich mir für nächstes Jahr auf


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Oktober 2002)

Willkommen an &quot;Board&quot; wobbler:
Gleich im ersten Beitrag so ne Masse an Infos, klasse!!!!


----------



## Tiffy (19. November 2002)

Moin gruenfussler,

du bist mein Held. Das sind ja mal gute Nachrichten. 75,- € find ich ja wie geschenkt . Da kann ich ja jeden Tag raus..... Was meine Frau wohl dazu meint ;+ 
Mhh, jeder zweite Tag ist auch genug :q

Fahre in der Woche nach Ostern nach Norge. Da brauch in der Osterwoche Ruhe um mich da Mental drauf einzustellen  :q 
Später im Jahr, die letzten beiden Juniwochen oder so könnte ich wohl abzwacken....


----------



## anguilla (19. November 2002)

@Tiffy:

ich war, wie schon mal gesagt, im März 2000 in Fuerte und ebenfalls wie gruenfussler mit Günther draussen...habe damals 100 DM Pro Person bezahlt. Kann die Meinung von Ihm nur bestätigen...Ausrüstung vom feinsten, ich glaub er hatte 6 Penn International in verschiedenen Größen...!!!
Die Einheimischen kannste wohl vergessen, schlechtes Gerät und nicht die Kenntnisse wie Günther.

Viel Spaß


----------



## Tiffy (20. November 2002)

@ gruenfussler,

MELD 

Klar hab ich Lust :z 
Haste mal Info´s über Hotel und dem drumherum ?? 
Muss meine Frau noch kurz überreden, aber ich denke zu dem Zeitpunkt ist das kein Prob. Töchterchen muss auch mit 
Hast du evt. einen Link auf das Hotel ??


----------



## Tiffy (20. November 2002)

*hab mal Hotels angeguckt*

moin big game fussel 

joh, Hotels sehen ganz gut aus. Hab verschärftes Intresse. Wenn du genauere Infos hast, dann.....BITTE MELDE DICH


----------



## Tiffy (21. November 2002)

jau kenn ich fussel. Vielleicht bekomm ich ja da endlich mal was zu THUN 

Hätte gestern gern geantwortet, ging leider nicht mehr. Mein Rechner zuhause ist gestern Abend verschieden  :c 

Wenn´s Neuigkeiten gibt dann schreib das bitte hierher oder schicke ne PM. E-Mails lesen geht im Moment auch nicht. Wenn der Rechner wieder heile ist dann sach ich bescheid.

P.s. meine Frau hab ich schon überzeugt. Sie findet das auch gut !


----------



## wodibo (21. November 2002)

Das sind ja Preise, das mir die Augen leuchten.
Wie krieg ich jetzt meine Kleine von Ihrem geliebten Malaga nach Fuerte ;+ 
Ostern geht nicht, weil im Mai Hitra angesagt ist. Aber der Herbst ist für 2 Wochen eingeplant.
Wie siehts denn in der Ecke mit den Hotels aus? Wir hassen Bettenburgen, möchten aber auf der anderen Seite schon ein ordentliches Hotel haben!

Oooops, da hab ich die 2. Seite übersehen #t 
Ich suche mal die Hotels im Web :m


----------



## wodibo (21. November 2002)

Geht mal auf diese Seite und gebt die Hotelnamen bei Hotelsuche ein. Dann noch das Spanien als Land eingeben und fertich :m


----------



## Petrifisch (21. November 2002)

jaja fussel ich geh ja auch mit muss blos noch eltern voll überreden :c 

mfg,

ausem SCHWÄBISCHEN :q 
(alde badenzer ihr löl  :m   )


petriiiii :z Andres Angelwelt


----------



## Tiffy (21. November 2002)

Rechner geht wieder. Bin ab sofort Infoempfangsbereit  :g


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2002)

moin fussel,

hab nix aim, was ist das überhaupt  ;+ 

hab aber Telefon


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2002)

mmh,

muss ich mal gucken. Benutze auf beiden Rechnern ( einer zu Hause der andere hier im Büro ) Internet Explorer von Microsoft. Aber sowas wie AIM hab ich noch nicht gesehen. Ich forsche mal nach. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwo einen Download für sowas ?


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2002)

Oki, werd ich mal von zuhause aus probieren. Von hier auf Arbeit geht das nicht, müsste zu oft unterbrechen. 

Biste heute Abend mal im Chat ?? wenn ja, wann ??


----------



## Tiffy (23. November 2002)

Alles klar, werd mal vorbeigucken. Bis später.


----------



## Tiffy (25. November 2002)

Moin fussel,

so sind se, die &quot;lieben&quot; Schwiegermütter 

E-Mail Addi ist unterwegens.....


----------



## Tiffy (3. Dezember 2002)

Alles klar fussel.

Geht heut noch raus  :g


----------



## Tiffy (10. Dezember 2002)

So ich hab alles in trockenen Tüchern. Hab heute die Buchungsbestätigung bekommen  :z  :z 

07.06. bis 21.06 bin ich vor Ort :g


----------



## ullsok (11. Dezember 2002)

Ich bin jetzt schon auf eueren Bericht gespannt!


----------



## Tiffy (11. Dezember 2002)

Jo, ich auch


----------



## Tiffy (18. Dezember 2002)

Moin fusselventura,

wir sind ab dem 07.06.2003 da. Du hast ja meine Handynummer. Wenn Ihr ankommt ruf mich kurz an dann unterbreche ich meine Drills  :g  und warte mit Longdrink und Bikinimädels in der Hotelkneipe :q:q

Bestätigung hab ich bereits erhalten und die Anzahlung ist geleistet. Mich kann nichts mehr aufhalten...... :g


----------



## Laksos (18. Dezember 2002)

Na, auf den  Fangbericht bin ich vielleicht auch gespannt! Bikinimädchen, ts ts ts.... Die haben doch zuhause immer Atombomben hochgejagt, paßt also bloß auf, daß da kein Pilz hochsteigt!  :m 

Ist zwar noch lang hin, aber ich wünsch&acute; euch schon jetzt gutes Gelingen dafür!  :z


----------



## Tiffy (18. Dezember 2002)

Na wenn alle Bikinimädels nen Pilz haben dann ist es doch besser wenn die Mädels gar nichts anhaben... :q 

Wie sagte mein Opa ( Gott hab Ihn seelig ) doch immer: Am liebsten sind mir die Strandschönheiten die nur mit Zigarette und Radio bekleidet sind  :g


----------



## Laksos (18. Dezember 2002)

Oh, ich wollte doch gar nicht geklickt haben ...


----------



## Tiffy (18. Dezember 2002)

Sach mal Lenga, wieso haben die Mädels denn noch ihren Wintermantel an  ;+ :q


----------



## Tiffy (3. Februar 2003)

Hallo fussel  #h ,

wollte nur nochmal die Sehnsucht wecken :q


----------



## Fishbuster (7. Februar 2003)

*Fuerteventura im Oktober*

Wer im Oktober auf Fuerteventura richtig fischen will, d.h. auf See mit Boot, der kann folgende Fische vieleicht fangen:
Weißer u. Blauer Marlin (die Saison dafür endet im Okt., es
gibt um diese Zeit fast immer viel Hammerhai, der heißt so weil es der Hammer ist, so einen von 50 - 200 kg zu fangen, es gibt auch um diese Zeit Wahoo und die Thune sind auch noch da. Von der Klasse Light Tackle, wie Bluefisch, Bonito,
Barrakuda etc.und geilen Grundfisch will ich garnicht erst schreiben, denn die haben wir hier immer. P.S. Die Südküste
von Fuerteventura ist zusammen mit Süd-Gomera die beste Adresse um zu Sportfischen, nur in Gomera ist der große Sportfisch, wie Mr. Marlin etc. nur im Frühjahr häufig anzutreffen, weil dann kommt er über den Atlantik und trifft zuerst auf die westlichen Inseln, da bleibt er aber nicht lange weil da nichts los ist. Petri Heil


----------

